# Age limit after the test



## Defa48 (May 30, 2003)

Hello, I'm new to this board. I do not work in a civil service town and really know nothing about the politics. My question is that I work with this girl who wants to leave our department and work in her town. SHe just took the test a few months back as she is 33. Her town did not have an age limit. She told me that her town just voted in the age limit a few days ago and She supposedly talked to the chief today and he told her she cannot get on because she is too old. Can they do that? I'm not sure if they can vote that in AFTER the test was taken or if they have to apply it to the next test coming up. I would think they would have done it before the test so that residents could put in other places to work. Any advice would be great!!!!


----------



## autox5191 (Feb 14, 2003)

Well here's the law, I would point her towards the Commission and have them make the determination

Chapter 31: Section 58A. Municipal police officers and firefighters; maximum age restrictions.

Section 58A. Notwithstanding the provisions of any general or special law to the contrary, in any city, town or district that accepts this section, no person shall be eligible to have his name certified for original appointment to the position of firefighter or police officer if such person has reached his thirty-second birthday on the date of the entrance examination. Any veteran shall be allowed to exceed the maximum age provision of this section by the number of years served on active military duty, but in no case shall said candidate for appointment be credited more than four years of active military duty.


----------



## Metrowestma2003 (May 2, 2003)

There is option to have the city or town waive the age requirement on a candidate by candidate basis. In order for this to happen, you must have your Selectmen or whatever form of government in your city/town, vote to accept a special law. If they vote to waive the age limit, it then must be passed off to your State Rep. as a home rule petition. The State legislature must then vote to pass the home rule petition. This happens a lot more than people think. 

Here is just one example of many, I hope this helps:

Chapter 42 of the Acts of 2002


AN ACT EXEMPTING HERBERT STACEY AND TIMOTHY GETCHELL FROM THE MAXIMUM AGE REQUIREMENTS AS A POLICE OFFICER IN THE CITY OF METHUEN.


Be it enacted by the Senate and House of Representatives in General Court assembled, and by the authority of the same, as follows: 



SECTION 1. Notwithstanding sections 58, 61A and 61B of chapter 31 of the General Laws or any other general or special law to the contrary, Herbert Stacey and Timothy Getchell may have their names certified for original appointment to the position of police officer in the city of Methuen, notwithstanding having reached the age of 32 before their taking any civil service examination in connection with such appointment. In all other respects, Herbert Stacey and Timothy Getchell shall be eligible for appointment to the position of police officer in the city of Methuen, only insofar as they qualify and are selected for employment under the procedures provided in chapter 31 of the General Laws, any regulations of the civil service commission and any lawful hiring practices of the city of Methuen. 

SECTION 2. This act shall take effect upon its passage. 

Approved February 21, 2002.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Good for Herby and Timmy!

I LOVE Massachusetts, doesn't everybody? :?:


----------

